# 5 day training plan.



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

As I train at home it would be easy for me to train 5 time a week.

Does anyone think it would work if I just did 1 muscle group a day.

Thanks in advance.

beep beep.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

One main muscle group with one miner muscle over 4 days would probably be better if you are lean building......


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to train 5 times a week and yeah you get so lean off it and I used to do 18sets for every muscle group!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was thinking of something like this.

Day 1

Squats 3x8

Hack squats 3x8

Leg extensions 3x8

Leg curls 3x8

Stiff leg dead lift 3x8

calf raisers 3x8

Day 2

Flat bench press 3x8

Incline bench press 3x8

Flat bench flyer's 3x8

Incline bench flyer's 3x8

Day 3

Dumbbell press 3x8

Lateral raisers 3x8

Bent over raisers 3x8

Front raisers 3x8

Day 4

Close grip bench press 3x8

Cable pull down 3x8

Scull crushers 3x8

EZ bar curls 3x8

Alternate hammer curls 3x8

Concentration curls 3x8

Day 5

Deadlift 3x8

Barbell shrugs 3x8

Front pull-downs 3x8

Bent over barbell rows 3x8

Dumbbell rows 3x8


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Road, that seems like a hell of a lot of lifting. I'm open to new ideas anyway, do let us know if that works for you.

I used to do 5 days but much less variations and I had difficulties to recover


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK so what would you miss out of that workout to make it easier but still effective.

Im not planning on much more than 30 minutes most workouts.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you mustnt take all sets to failure training that often.

intensity is the key with volume.

brocks right you`ll get leaner cos you`ll be overtraining..

muscles`ll probly get smaller too lol

if you jump into something you`ll fail.

if you do the ground work you have a good chance of success.

more is rarely better in weight training unless it means weight on the bar dude..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Road

This is what I would do but is only my opinion so take it only as guidance.

Day 1:

I would do half of it only with warm ups and stretches at the end, this should take about 30 to 40 minutes.

The other half sets of exercises I would do the following Monday (week B)

Day 2:

Easy day, same again half of the set of exercises plus a bit of core (abs for example).

The remaining sets can be done on week B.

And so on

I get bore by just lifting weights for ever and I enjoy a bit of a challenge so I prefer to lift heavy, feel the pain and the pump, then, I'm happy lol, but that is just me and I'm not too keen on quantity lifts. Nevertheless, if I train everyday of the week I would include easy days that I would use for isolation movement (2 sets of 8) and core.

I think that if you start doing your original program anyway you will start adjusting things to you until it works for you.

Let us know how you getting on.

This is my present program:

Monday

Deadlift 3x5

Chins 4x10

Overhead press 4x10

Core, If I have anything left, hahaha

Thursday

Bench press 3x5

Rows 4x10

Quads 4x10

Those are my main lifting days only, the days I go for the max and I get a semi for the rest of the day, lol

If I have time or get bore in the house I do:

Tuesday

Two set of biceps and core

Wednesday

Crosstrainer while watching cr4p tv and two set of shoulder (front delts etc not too important which one)

And so on


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d like it if anyone on 5 days a week training to post theyre pics up to see what the real deal is...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hi frequency workouts work better for heavier dudes fleg as weight loss is almost encouraged...lol altho i do see it as atrophy ..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your replies, a lot to think about.

If you look at my log you will see that I already do most of those exercisers in 3 days maybe that is also too much?

Also I am trying to mix things up a bit for my next cycle although in my opinion I'm still a fat git.

But after loosing everything I gained from my PH cycle I'm keen to get it right this time.

Any help from you guys would be very much appreciated.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m now training a dude(his legs) and he trains 5 days a week...

he`s huge apart from his legs..

compeletely goes against what works for me..

however i suspect his hi frequncy is actually making fat loss harder due to a slowing effect on his metabolism..

he`s got maybe 2 stone of bf to lose(he`s on my car pull vids as it goes)

i`m very interested to see how things go..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Other important thing to consider is getting the macros right, even though that I have very limit experience with bullets (only thing I have tried twice) I'm convince that the weight gaining boom during the two and a half weeks and dramatically loosing the gaining is due to diet, it is very hard keeping the macros after the third week and beyond but not impossible.

Regarding the training; Road, try any program adjust it to yourself as you go along, your body will tell you when is too much, when not to train and when you not getting anything out of it, after eighth or twelve weeks change your program again. You can follow some big guy training log and not getting anything bcoz is not for you.

Finally I would say, not be obsess with growing, it is slow, painful, boring and disappointing instead try to enjoy your training as well as your knew way of eating and results will come flying your way no doubt. There is a balance of well being, eating well, love for weight training, health and patience.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it aint the macros its cos the drug is out of your system.

when i was a young maximuscle boi i did fcuking everything you were sposed to..

evry sodding lil detail was covered.

my training was too frequent and ergo i didnt rest enuff so i didnt recover and grow.

get the big stuff in place and the lil stuff will start to matter...

take the p1ss out of the big factors to sate your ego and all the lil golden rules in the world wont help you..

theres a difference between training natty and on gear which involves frequency,volume, intensity and weight.

and i`ll stick my neck out and say most people train like theyre using gear..

hence the what protein threads and in time doing gear threads.

imo most people do gear cos THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GROW NATURALLY!!!!

which leads to only being able to make gains whilst on..

which goes to a newbie who copies the "productive" routine... which leads to a protein thread....

it aint sposed to be about drugs or supplements but enjoying training isnt it?

if you cant grow naturally you`ll never reach your full potential.

anyway that all said some people are just fcuking lucky and can grow on hi volume, im` just trying to save the majority of you from wasting time.. fcuk ive wasted enuff of that for the whole forum lol..

anyhoo, ive got some bullets(thanks sniper and lean machine) and will be trying them again soon attempting 5 days a week as i think i can get a handle on volume and frequency as i ve been training for a few sets most days with clients..

sommats working cos i`m in reasonable shape with no scheduled serious training for last 4 months.

if you can learn the how to grow basics you have a chance of making the advanced stuff work...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> it aint the macros its cos the drug is out of your system.
> 
> *That's what people say when they are unable to keep the macros in and blame something else. What will be the point of anyone taking anything? Diet is the key point to keep gains and to grow working out is second.*
> 
> ...


I don't know what you going on about but all that 'people, learn from my mistakes I done it all and know how to help you' sound pitty

Sorry Cal but I just don't get you or what so ever


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> 'people, learn from my mistakes I done it all and know how to help you'


i dint write that you made it up and paraphrased me.

"sound pitty" whats that?

last line dint make sense either..



> That's what people say when they are unable to keep the macros in and blame something else. What will be the point of anyone taking anything? Diet is the key point to keep gains and to grow working out is second.


diet isnt the key to keeping gains assuming you can stick to a diet its maintaining the extra poundages you aquired whilst on.

i eat pretty good all year round, i dont save it for being on...

so if i dont train thats whats gonna lose me muscle.



> I was commenting on Roads post as I know him from here not to the world. I definitely don't think that you grow on a course of Bullets bcoz of your three weeks training style, *I think you will grow on bullets with diet and no training at all.*


good luck with that... love to see the before and after pics dude...

but then you like anonymity so you can say pretty much want you want and not back it up.

ya know i was concerned fleg was gonna think i was having a pop at him(which i wasnt intending too) sorry you took it as a dig at you..it wasnt intended..

youre one of these people who thnk im boasting about being a PT arent you..

i`m just one lucky mothercuker who`s trying to help share his experiences thats all...

havent you heard im the alan sugar of this forum :wink:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

As I said, I just don't get you at all Cal

My point:

during a course of Bullets (three weeks) diet is more important than training

keeping the gains after course is down to diet

training style is up to the individual

growing muscle is a long time project with the combination of:

diet

training

patience

no need to say again that I'm not on gear but mild course of bullets every now and then


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> As I said, I just don't get you at all Cal
> 
> My point:
> 
> ...


 I agree with the points of training style should be up to the individual and diet is more important than training but I can't agree with keeping gains after cycle is down to diet.

When you take t-bullets, they work like any oral steroid and basically you are putting an extra helping of male hormone, testosterone, in your body. You can take whatever you want for PCT, but for a while post cycle, your test levels will be very low, and eventually get back to your natural levels through time. It is the extra hormones on cycle which give you all your lovely gains, so how can you expect to keep them when they have gone just through a good diet.

P.S. If you are on t-bullets, you are on gear.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You need the extra hormones through taking gear not just to make gains, but to maintain gains. The reason Dorian Yates looks like he does today is not through his training or diet, it's down to not taking s**t loads of hormones anymore.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think keeping your gains is also linked to whether or how far past your gentic limits you are..

never mean to criticize fleg..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> P.S. If you are on t-bullets, you are on gear.


yup absolutely no difference except a molecular change to get round the law.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think keeping your gains is also linked to whether or how far past your gentic limits you are..
> 
> never mean to criticize fleg..


 Exactly, you come off any sort of gear and 6-12 months later, you will be pretty much no more than your natural genetic limit.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I agree with the points of training style should be up to the individual and diet is more important than training but I can't agree with keeping gains after cycle is down to diet.
> 
> When you take t-bullets, they work like any oral steroid and basically you are putting an extra helping of male hormone, testosterone, in your body. You can take whatever you want for PCT, but for a while post cycle, your test levels will be very low, and eventually get back to your natural levels through time. It is the extra hormones on cycle which give you all your lovely gains, so how can you expect to keep them when they have gone just through a good diet.
> 
> P.S. If you are on t-bullets, you are on gear.


I don't think by any means that you can compare (1) people that use a short and mild course of bulltes with (2) people using heavy compounds of gear through a long period of time or (3) people using bullets for 6 weeks with two a day.

Totally different in every way


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> I don't think by any means that you can compare (1) people that use a short and mild course of bulltes with (2) people using heavy compounds of gear through a long period of time or (3) people using bullets for 6 weeks with two a day.
> 
> Totally different in every way


The only difference is you will have less hormones in your body.

Once you choose to take t-bullets, you are no longer natural and have used artificial means to improve your body. The dosage you take is for you to decide but your not natural if you take 1 t-bullet a day or 1g of test a week.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> The only difference is you will have less hormones in your body.
> 
> Once you choose to take t-bullets, you are no longer natural and have used artificial means to improve your body. The dosage you take is for you to decide but your not natural if you take 1 t-bullet a day or 1g of test a week.


no one is talking about being natural after doing bullets, WTF!!!!!!!!!

are you and Cal having me on???


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So what's your difference between somebody who takes 1 t-bullet a day to somebody who takes 1g of test a week?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

gaining muscle

recovering from training

recovering from cycle

training

diet

anyway I'm out of this now


----------

